

Should we have a national park on the moon? - danso
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2013/07/10/should-we-have-a-national-park-on-the-moon/?Post+generic=%3Ftid%3Dsm_twitter_washingtonpost

======
Piskvorrr
I'm pretty sure you (whoever that is) don't have jurisdiction over the Moon,
and as such, have no business passing laws concerning it, or establishing
national (sic!) whatever there. See also: Outer Space Treaty and whatnot.

